# How to find service dogs that don't make the cut?



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

This might not be the right place to post this, so mods please move if needed.

I was curious if anyone knows if you can, and where you can find an organization that allows you to adopt/buy Golden Retriever service dogs in training, that don't make the cut? I've ran across people in the past who have these insanely well trained Goldens, and when I ask what they did to get that kind of training results, they said they got them from a Service Dog training organization, and for one reason or another that particular Golden didn't make the cut to "graduate" into being a full time service dog. 

My parents who are in their late 50's/early 60's are thinking of getting another Golden, after some years since they lost our last one Melvin, who was the most amazing dog our family ever had.

My wife and I got our pup Kona about a year ago, which my parents love, and they have watched him for us a few times. After doggy sitting for us for 2wks while we went to Europe when Kona was about one, they realized that a puppy is just going to be too much work for what they have the energy/schedule for.

So, I was thinking if I could find a service dog in training that didn't make the cut, that was maybe a couple years old or so, that would be the perfect fit for them? I know they will consider other adoption options for older Goldens as well, but just curious if anyone has any ideas on where to look for these service dogs that don't make the cut?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I think CCI has a program where they adopt out service dogs that don't make the cut. That's where Dean Koontz got his Trixie and his next dog after her. 

I volunteered at Canine Assistants in Milton, GA for 12 years before I got re-located and they also had an adoption program, but trainers and volunteers were offered them first, so not many went to homes outside the organization. A few did, but there were already a lot of open hearts and homes for them within.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Both of my guys are "Career Change Dogs". In our case my wife and I volunteered for the Guide Dog Foundation here on Long Island, NY. We had raised both dogs as puppy raisers. The first we received went back for formal training and was with them for about 7 months when he was released for anxiety colitis. The second never went back because it was decided that his allergies would not subside, he was released at about 1 1/2 yrs. The organization has a policy of allowing first choice for adoption to the volunteer puppy raiser family. Other organizations may have similar policies. You should check with programs near you to find out what they do. My understanding is the GDF used to have a waiting list for dogs but it became enormously long. When they do allow a dog to go to a non-raiser family they "ask" for a significant donation. All this being said if a program near you has such a policy you may want to consider raising a puppy and see what the future holds. I have told many people it's a no lose proposition. You get to raise a well trained puppy yourself with all the professional guidance you need. If you do return it and it succeeds you have been a part of changing someones life for the better, yes it will break your heart, we found it well worth it. If the puppy is released to you, wonderful, you can take pride in your efforts to help and when people tell you what a well behaved dog you have you can let them know that you raised him yourself, with professional help. BTW they are now both TDI therapy dogs so they truly are career change dogs. Edit: I just reread you post and realized that most of my answer may not apply. However with the professional assistance provided they may find that they can do it. I would suggest that you search the web for organizations near you and find out what they do, it can't hurt to ask. Good luck.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am in the same age group as your parents and I, too, didn't want a puppy but had wanted a golden my whole life! I wanted to rescue but we were knocked back because we didn't have fences. We got our beautiful dog free to a good home off Gumtree (like Craig's list). I would certainly see if your parents are interested in rescue. There are some great dogs looking for new homes just because their original families circumstances have changed. I am also a great believer that the right dog "finds you" you just need to be looking!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Generally there is a several years' waiting list for service dogs that didn't make the cut, unless you are a puppy raiser yourself (which would sort of defeat the purpose for your parents...).
Perhaps they would be willing to foster for a local rescue? It's a good way of finding the exact right fit for your home.


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! Yeah its sounding like just finding a rescue might be the best solution. I'll continue looking. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*West*

West: I think that is wonderful your parents want to adopt.
Does it have to be a SERVICE DOG?
Have your parents applied to adopt at the Golden Rescues near them?
Here is the link
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

